# Anyone have trouble with infinito derailleur hangers?



## davidalone (Nov 23, 2010)

Hi there.

Am the very satisfied owner of a 2010 infinito with several thousand kilometers and six races on her already. Had some intial problems with getting used to the new position on it but now I Love its looks, easy handling, acceleration, climbing, and overall its a great bike....

EXCEPT that I think there is a design flaw with their derailleur dropout/hangers. I have noticed that getting the rear wheel off the infinito is a pain ( my cannondale is no fuss- in and out in a second). I have also already damaged two derailleur hangers in a year. the first when it was packed in a bike, the second came without warning- was taking out the rear wheel to service the jockey wheels when the entire derailleur came off. 
Note that I have not crashed the infinito- there have been several bike mishaps ( i.e. bike drops/tips over) or slow clipping out at lights and I am quite surprised at how soft the hanger is. today I bent the third just by getting nudged by a friend at a red light, and it is WAY bent- so bent that I cant use half the casette. this shoudl definitely not be the case! I have crashed my cannondale at high speeds and in crits and the hanger is still servicable- not perfect, but still good. Anyone experience this problem?


----------



## Lars1 (May 5, 2011)

*Rear mech hanger*

These are meant to be soft. The idea is that, if in a race you go down or get hit by anyone or anything in that area, it protects your more expensive parts by bending away, instead of braking off. And you can easily, by hand, bend it back into position and get back in the race.


----------



## davidalone (Nov 23, 2010)

yes I undersatdn the idea and I know they are supposed to bend. but not soft to the extent that dropping my bike will cause such an extraordinary deformation?


----------



## stickboybike (Feb 7, 2011)

Mmmm, dropping will probably bend it a bit. Agree with Lars1.


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

davidalone said:


> Hi there.
> 
> Am the very satisfied owner of a 2010 infinito with several thousand kilometers and six races on her already. Had some intial problems with getting used to the new position on it but now I Love its looks, easy handling, acceleration, climbing, and overall its a great bike....
> 
> ...


I now have about 1200 miles on my Infinito and have suffered the slings and arrows of multiple flats due to swarms of goatheads.

Have not had any problems getting my rear wheel out and then back in.

(Keeping my fingers crossed, however :idea


----------



## stickboybike (Feb 7, 2011)

Wonder if it's the size of the quick release's drive side nut being too large? Try a different skewer?


----------



## Kodi Crescent (Aug 3, 2011)

I think mine's bent, straight out of the box. The shifting is just slightly off, and I can't adjust it well enough to run the whole cassette smoothly. I'll have to take it to the LBS to have them check it out.

I should buy some replacements.


----------



## davidalone (Nov 23, 2010)

Yes, getting a couple spare would be a good idea. I went throguh 3 this season without crashign once.


----------



## jmess (Aug 24, 2006)

My Carbon Cross Concept uses the same hanger. I don't race but bent mine when I went down on wet slick pavement at really low speed. I have 4 other bikes and have had my share of wrecks but never bent a hanger before.

I have since purchased a Park DAG-2 hanger alignment tool so I don't need to visit the LBS next time this happens.

Park Tool Co. » DAG-2 : Derailleur Hanger Alignment Gauge : Frame & Fork Tools

Park Tool Co. » Chainline Concepts


----------

